# Cross Connection Pictures



## happy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am working on a presentation in regards to cross connections and need some pictures of what you guys have seen in the field. 

Any shots and brief description are appreciated!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Give before you get sir>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

go do some reasearch here

http://www.epcor.ca/en-ca/Customers...fety/Pages/UnderstandingCrossConnections.aspx


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

happy1 said:


> I am working on a presentation in regards to cross connections and need some pictures of what you guys have seen in the field.
> 
> Any shots and brief description are appreciated!


 







This book has a whole chapter of cross-connections that occured in the US which resulted in some of the people getting sick. If you're a UA member teaching a cross-connection class, this is the book for you.

Now how about that intro?.....:whistling2:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> This book has a whole chapter of cross-connections that occured in the US which resulted in some of the people getting sick. If you're a UA member teaching a cross-connection class, this is the book for you.
> 
> Now how about that intro?.....:whistling2:


The cover of the book is so peaceful.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is your biggest cross connection threat 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here is your biggest cross connection threat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say laundry tub with a hose is the potential worst - residentially speaking.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I say laundry tub with a hose is the potential worst - residentially speaking.


Thats defintly a bad un' but a garden hose can have a chemical sprayer on the end, can be laid into barrels of toxic substances, rv parks are the worst because garden hoses there can come into direct contact with fecal matter. Garden hoses can be a scary thing if you really think about it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## happy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I updated my profile a few days ago - I work for the City of Round Rock, TX just north of Austin. I have been in the water/wastewater world about 17 years doing lab analysis, water/wastewater treatement and started doing training classes in 2008. 
Cross Connections and Backflow is not a topic that is covered a lot in the basic training so I have gotten into it over the past couple of years - scary stuff when you start thinking about it.
We have control of the water quality at our treatment sites, but once it leave here - you NEVER know!!

thanks for all of the input thus far!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*Big Brother/Nanny State Plumber*



Mississippiplum said:


> Here is your biggest cross connection threat


 That wouldn't be an issue if a vacuum breaker was installed.

I run into a lot of sill cocks on remodels -- I 'gift' the HO an un-removable vacuum breaker when I come across unprotected sill cocks. I don't even bother to ask them if it's alright if I do so.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That wouldn't be an issue if a vacuum breaker was installed.
> 
> I run into a lot of sill cocks on remodels -- I 'gift' the HO an un-removable vacuum breaker when I come across unprotected sill cocks. I don't even bother to ask them if it's alright if I do so.


We see alot of silcocks with no vb here also, it's good you take the initiative to protect the health of the customer and community.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## BFP Techzone (Jan 30, 2012)

*Cross connection hazard pictures*

happy1 said:



> I am working on a presentation in regards to cross connections and need some pictures of what you guys have seen in the field.
> 
> Any shots and brief description are appreciated!



I joined today after receiving a google alert that you were looking for cross connection "pictures"..... 

Been snapping them :detective: for 39 years and have a selection posted on my website www.backflowpreventiontechzone.com.....

Also have posted many more cross-connection hazard pictures with complete :nuke: :nuke::nuke: descriptions etc. here:
 http://abpa.org/bb/viewtopic.php?t=100 and in other sections of the ABPA.org forum

Feel free to use them in your presentations.......


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

BFP Techzone said:


> I joined today after receiving a google alert that you were looking for cross connection "pictures".....
> 
> Been snapping them :detective: for 39 years and have a selection posted on my website www.backflowpreventiontechzone.com.....
> 
> ...


I pop in to that site periodically. Good stuff. I've even steared customers to it in the past.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That wouldn't be an issue if a vacuum breaker was installed.
> 
> I run into a lot of sill cocks on remodels -- I 'gift' the HO an un-removable vacuum breaker when I come across unprotected sill cocks. I don't even bother to ask them if it's alright if I do so.



Don't those sill cock VB's only protect up to 5 or 10% of back pressure?
Just curious.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

happy1 said:


> I am working on a presentation in regards to cross connections and need some pictures of what you guys have seen in the field.
> 
> Any shots and brief description are appreciated!


 







Here's a cross-connection that might interest your students....:laughing:


----------



## happy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

BFP Techzone said:


> happy1 said:
> 
> 
> I joined today after receiving a google alert that you were looking for cross connection "pictures".....
> ...


Thanks for the links - glad that you have documented so many "poor" installations - gives a good indication that these things are REAL!


----------



## happy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's a cross-connection that might interest your students....:laughing:


Yes, that is just creepy!


----------



## happy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

BFP Techzone said:


> happy1 said:
> 
> 
> I joined today after receiving a google alert that you were looking for cross connection "pictures".....
> ...


 
Appreciate the links - having pictures and the story behind them helps so much in class settings. Thanks for documenting all of these!


----------

